# [Indian NR] Shivam Bansal Official 14.55 Square-1 NR Average!



## the super cuber (Jan 26, 2016)

16.23, 13.83, (13.49), (17.48), 13.59 = 14.55 NR Average!

Really Happy with this, this beats my Overall PB ao5 which was 14.83 earlier at home


----------



## Iggy (Jan 26, 2016)

Really nice! I wish I could do this well at a comp :/


----------



## the super cuber (Jan 27, 2016)

Iggy said:


> Really nice! I wish I could do this well at a comp :/



Thanks!  and yeah a bit of practice with comps helps with that, although in this average I was very nervous before the last solve as I knew that a sub 16 was needed for NR


----------

